# renting a car in Quintana Roo



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

Was wondering about the pros and cons of renting a car in Quintana Roo?
Me and my fiancee will be flying to Chetumal. From there we will be going to Bacalar, Mahahual, Tulum , and Chichen Itza. We have taken buses around Quintana Roo before. but a small rental car seems to be pretty inexpensive for a weeks rental. The buses are really nice and comfortable, but it would seem that going to so many places in the span of a week; that the rental car seems to make more sense.Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

It may seem inexpensive, but online quotes generally don’t include insurance. Often people don’t find out the cost of insurance until they arrive in person to pick up the car. It is a large part of the total cost.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

A stick shift no frills sub compact car with A/C per week costs about $300 USDs with the insurance you really must have in Mexico no matter what any third party car rental reservation website quotes. Maybe more now a days and always more for an automatic transmission. Forget the $14.95 USD price they state is their "great deal" per day including insurance. I wouldn't becaught underinsured in Mexico for any amount of savings.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

regwill said:


> Was wondering about the pros and cons of renting a car in Quintana Roo?
> Me and my fiancee will be flying to Chetumal. From there we will be going to Bacalar, Mahahual, Tulum , and Chichen Itza. We have taken buses around Quintana Roo before. but a small rental car seems to be pretty inexpensive for a weeks rental. The buses are really nice and comfortable, but it would seem that going to so many places in the span of a week; that the rental car seems to make more sense.Thanks in advance for any input.


We have flown into Cancun and rented a car, at least several times. We have driven down to Xcalak. It has been a while now but I'm sure I rented the car through AAA (US). If I'm not mistaken, a weekly (7 day rental) is often cheaper than say a 5 day rental. An annual AAA membership is cheap (something like $70 US) and pays for itself with the savings on car rentals and hotel discounts. You can print your membership card yourself right away. 

A couple of our credit cards (premium) give us one of the two flavors of insurance (collision/liability) for free when we book the car with them. I can never remember which insurance is included but I believe we get liability free and take out collision at the counter.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The most mportant part of nsurrance is legal aid, without it you go to jail until they figure out who will be paying,, if you are in an accident with njury.


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

Avant. I've rented before from them and had to agan for an upcoming trip down to check and add some goodies to our condo. They list all insurances and expenses up front. What you see is what you pay. Here is my upcoming 5 day


Compact sedan, automatic, VW GOL SEDAN or similar
Total rate: $ 180.00 USD ** 5 Days **
Pre payment $ 00.00 USD, Balance $ 180.00 USD
**Includes all charges, full insurance coverage and taxes.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I know the original post really wasn't auto insurance focused - but reading this thread got me to wondering what sort of coverage we have in Mexico - on our own car and/or a rental car, in Mexico and or in the US, with our Mexican AXA auto policy and/or our Mexican HSBC credit card.

So I've pulled the policy from the glove box. The policy is a good one, nearly 12K pesos/year. Looks like we pay 130 pesos per year for 1,500,000 legal defense coverage (no big deal). 

Our car has coverage for up to 28 consecutive days travel to the US or Canada as long as we reside permanently in Mexico. (Any driver with a valid driver's license). Looks like that piece is written by a US insurance company in San Antonio.

The contract itself is more than 100 pages and car rental isn't jumping out at me. I'll study it when I have a little more time.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was told that the lawyers for legal defense are not the top and I can vouch that the lawyer for AXA I got was petty lousy and not professional.. If you are nvolved in an accident with injury, I would recommend that you get your own lawyer.. just my 2 cents.. The lawyer are there to protect the companies not the people involved.. The lawyer from Qualitat was really bad as well and was dragging everything and and would not show u to delay having to pay, thanks to him we had to make several trips to court.
My lawyer was of n help to get the car out of the corral either and that took 6 weeks when my car was not even involved in the accident..


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

But I was addressing your post ...

"The most mportant part of nsurrance is legal aid, without it you go to jail until they figure out who will be paying,, if you are in an accident with njury."

So which is it ? Get your own OR make sure you have insurance for it ?

edit : personally, while we have insurance we also keep the phone number of an acquaintance, who happens to be a lawyer, in the glove comparment (along with some other important phone numbers).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have AXA will legal aid which is ok for little stuff , I only spent 2 days in jail and one night but I can tell you that if something more serious ever happens to we will get our own own lawyer to shake up AXA -Not a bad idea to have the name of a lawyer who can wake up and keep an eye on the AXA lawyer or any other insurranc company lawyer.


----------



## Tye 1on (Jun 2, 2018)

yamabob said:


> Avant. I've rented before from them and had to agan for an upcoming trip down to check and add some goodies to our condo. They list all insurances and expenses up front. What you see is what you pay. Here is my upcoming 5 day
> 
> 
> Compact sedan, automatic, VW GOL SEDAN or similar
> ...


That's a good rate. I just booked two days in Merida with Easy Way for US$52 for two days, also including all charges including full insurance and taxes. The other nice thing about getting full insurance, at least with this company, is that if you have that they don't do any additional authorization on your card. If you take liability and collision they put $300 on hold, if you just take liability it's a $1000 hold.


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

I've used EasyWay Cancun before. A tad cheaper but I think Avant's car's are in a little better shape. When I have to rent these are my 2 go-to's. Easy-quick and you don't pay the airport tax.


----------

